# MIDASH Forte



## tbow388 (May 20, 2014)

Do any of you guys use this?

Good? Bad? Ungly?


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 21, 2014)

I use imidan on my apple tree's, it works great. Has a weird smell to it. Not sure if it's the same but the chemicals look like imidan. I mix it with malathion, rally, and captan. Makes an awsome fruit tree spray. Imidan leaves a long lasting residue. I love the stuff other than mixing the stinky powder. You will run the other way if you breath it in when mixing. Not sure if it's an added smell or if it's just the way the chemical smells. It's like rotting flesh.


----------

